# Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?



## Fischpaule (21. November 2007)

aaaaaaa:m


----------



## Pannenfischer (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*

Sauer einlegen,wie z.B.Rotaugen,soll sehr gut schmecken,habe
es aber noch nicht probiert.


----------



## Feedermaik (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*

Fischpaule,Du musst Olivenoel nehmen.....


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*



Feedermaik schrieb:


> Fischpaule,Du musst Olivenoel nehmen.....


Das versaut doch alles! Distel- oder Rapsöl ist dafür gut geeignet...


----------



## Feedermaik (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*

Zanderfänger,ich dachte Du kennst Dich mit Essen und dessen Zubereitung aus.
Du musst einfach richtig gutes Olivenoel nehmen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*



Feedermaik schrieb:


> Zanderfänger,ich dachte Du kennst Dich mit Essen und dessen Zubereitung aus.
> Du musst einfach richtig gutes Olivenoel nehmen...



Richtig gutes Olivenöl hat ne Menge Bitterstoffe und an Fisch nix verloren!!! Nur für Salate oder pur zum Brot reinstippen...#6

Zum Einlegen absolut ungeeignet und viiiiiel zu schade!:q

Am Besten ist, wie von ZF schon genannt, Raps -oder Distelöl.


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*

Ja das tue ich bestens, doch dein Olivenöl übertüncht den schönen Räucherfisch Geschmack.  Ich seh grad Dirk war schneller...


----------



## MichaelB (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*

Moin,

richtig gutes Olivenöl hat keine Bitterstoffe und ist zum Einlegen bestens geeignet - darfst halt nicht die Massen-Plörre aus dem Supermarkt nehmen.

Richtig gutes Olivenöl ist hier in Deutschland allerdings auch richtig gut teurer...

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*

...aber nicht zum Einlegen von Räucherfisch.

Das kannste für deine Oliven nehmen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*



MichaelB schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> richtig gutes Olivenöl hat keine Bitterstoffe und ist zum Einlegen bestens geeignet - darfst halt nicht die Massen-Plörre aus dem Supermarkt nehmen.
> 
> ...



Hmmm! Wir holen jedes Jahr in Istrien, bei einer ganz lütten Kelterei, unseren Jahresvorrat an Olivenöl der ersten Pressung...:q

Das hat schon nen ganz tollen Eigengeschmack! Bitter süßlich nussig in etwa.|rolleyes

Würd mir halt eben nicht zu Fisch zusagen. Und dafür auch zu schade eben!
Doch Geschmack ist selbstverständlich bei jedem anders...#c


----------



## Feedermaik (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*

Danke MichaelB,Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Allerdings ist es am Ende wirklich nur Geschmacksache.
Wenn man mal Räucheraal in GUTEM Olivenoel gegessen hat,weiss man,was ich meine

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ich habe eigentlich bewusst ein relativ neutrales Öl genommen, ich wollte ja schon noch den Fisch rausschmecken...


|good: :m


----------



## sunny (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*

Und wie lange ist der Fisch dann haltbar?


----------



## Zanderfänger (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*

Denke bis eine Woche etwa, luftdicht im Kühlschrank. |kopfkrat


----------



## worker_one (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*



sunny schrieb:


> Und wie lange ist der Fisch dann haltbar?





Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Denke bis eine Woche etwa, luftdicht im Kühlschrank. |kopfkrat



Sooooo lange hält sich das bei Sunny nie und nimmer.....





:q


----------



## Dxlfxn (21. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*

Ist das Rezept für kalt oder warm geräucherten Fisch? Liest sich sehr wohlschmeckend...


----------



## Feedermaik (22. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*

Leute,ihr müsst den Räucherfisch in Weckgläsern in das Olivenoil einlegen(nach Laune mit Kräutern,Lorbeer,Piripiri etc.)und dann einkochen.
Das hält sich dann mindestens so lange wie eine Büchse Oelsardienen.

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## FETTE GÜSTER (23. November 2007)

*AW: Wohin mit zu viel Räucherfisch?*

@Fischpaule
das rezept hört sich ja super an, ist doch ne feine sache, wenn man ohne viel schnickschnack so was leckeres bereiten kann. werd ich unbedingt mal ausprobieren.
mfg Fg


----------

